# Redness of Face



## 123jack (19 Mar 2011)

Any Afghanistan veterans developed severe/permanent rash on face and eyes, in particular anyone from TFK R3 or the Kandahar TAT...


----------



## Strike (19 Mar 2011)

123jack said:
			
		

> Any Afghanistan veterans developed severe/permanent rash on face and eyes, in particular anyone from TFK R3 or the Kandahar TAT...



Yes, and it was caused by the sunlight and wind along with the dust hitting my face.  The only way to keep it from happening is to wear sunblock and keep your face covered.  If you already have it you can get it treated at any spa.  It's not cheap and can be a little painful (think someone poking your face with pins) but I've seen the results.  I'm going through treatment right now.  Just had a session today as a matter of fact.

If you're looking to get a claim out of it good luck.  Having a red face does not prevent one from doing their job.


----------



## Franko (19 Mar 2011)

123jack said:
			
		

> Any Afghanistan veterans developed severe/permanent rash on face and eyes, in particular anyone from TFK R3 or the Kandahar TAT...



Only the troops in KAF. 

MSG / PBSG / FW / FF / HeM / Gundy troops are GTG!


----------



## Dissident (19 Mar 2011)

No one from the MP Coy AFAIK.


----------



## catalyst (20 Mar 2011)

I was with TF - Tim Hortons ( :) and I came home with a red face. I'm heading to the spa tommrow to see what they can do for me


----------



## BDTyre (23 Mar 2011)

I've noticed my face tends to be a bit more ruddy, but its nothing I'm worried about. There's no irritation or anything like that. Mind you...I did have a tan from when I got to KAF until the winter after I got home.


----------

